

Is the New Google Interface Flat? Announced on Google I/O 2013 - SmeelBe
http://designmodo.com/google-interface-flat/
Just in time for Google’s annual I/O developers conference, the web giant launched a pretty dramatic redesign to its Google+ social networking arm and Google Maps.<p>It is Flat?
======
parapam
“Nearly flat” is a great adjustment. The new MS Office suite is a slave to the
flat look to its detriment. Anything that needs to pack a lot of information
in, like options screens, toolbars, print preview and such like becomes hard
to scan because of the conformity, and I expect over the next couple of years
the UI is going to have to evolve out of necessity’s sake.

------
joosters
Surely some startup has created a IsMyWebsiteUIFlat.com ? All you need is a
bit of HTML parsing, feed it into some hipster-judging style algorithm, and
hey presto, an automated measurement tool for the latest UI fad.

